# Using two cans - advice



## trustyrusty (1/2/16)

Hi I thought I would try an experiment...

Using woollies homebrand as second can instead of extra malt or sugars.

I am going to use Pale Ale as the base so the extra hops should be ok, but do

1. I need to use both yeasts or will the one sachet sugar eaters be the happy for a little longer.
2. Should I use any malts or sugars? Thought I might use 500g LDME to make sure foamy head...

I am just going to make usual 23 lt

Thanks


----------



## Rocker1986 (1/2/16)

I'd use both yeasts, but I wouldn't have thought there'd be any need for LDME. There's already 3.4kg of liquid ME in there from the two kit tins.


----------



## pablo_h (2/2/16)

It's an idea with a lot of testing already done. Have a search for the term "toucan", eg http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/15630-battle-of-the-toucans/
Using two lager or draught kits is fairly popular, as is a dark ale + stout, or 2x stouts (though I've found the darker beers a bit too bitter in the past, but willing to give them another go with some LDME as a sweetener) Maybe 300-400g LDME for that reason alone.

E: Normally when pitching yeast in a toucan, if both are coopers, people normally pitch both packets (after all it can't hurt as coopers only package 7g, and most after market dry yeast suppliers give you 11.5g), but when mixing coopers with a cheaper kit, the yeast in the cheaper kit may not be very good, may be very old, so more harm than good possibly, especially when it's a cooper pale ale kit (international series that has better yeast than even the original old series kits). So just use the pale ale kit yeast IMO.


----------



## Bribie G (2/2/16)

There's a massive thread on two can brewing.
Try a search on TOUCAN.


----------



## Rocker1986 (2/2/16)

pablo_h said:


> but when mixing coopers with a cheaper kit, the yeast in the cheaper kit may not be very good, may be very old, so more harm than good possibly, especially when it's a cooper pale ale kit (international series that has better yeast than even the original old series kits). So just use the pale ale kit yeast IMO.


One 7g sachet of yeast isn't really enough in a toucan situation IMO. Especially when said sachet contains about half and half lager/ale yeast. I'd be pitching at least an 11.5g pack, and probably throw in the APA kit yeast as well.


----------



## trustyrusty (2/2/16)

HELP.... I have made - waiting for wort too cool...

Was reading recipes where some people use dextrose (500 g) or 1 KG sugar or various ammounts
and another youtube video where he used two cans of coopers real ale, nothing else but some hops and looked really good...

I have used a can of Coopers Pale Ale + home brand draft...

Not sure if I should add extra / malt sugar..??? Confused...Is there enough sugar in kit for the yeast...?

cheers


----------



## Digga (2/2/16)

If you have only filled to the standard 23l you should come out with a full strength beer.
I haven't got the access to the spreadsheet of ianh's but I'd say that it should produce beer.
Won't hurt to through in 500g of dex and 500g malt for good measure!


----------



## trustyrusty (2/2/16)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=59981


Is this one one you mean....


cheers


----------



## Rocker1986 (2/2/16)

The kits ARE malt extract. There will be plenty there for the yeast. You can throw in a bit extra if you like but I wouldn't think it necessary.


----------



## Digga (2/2/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=59981
> 
> 
> Is this one one you mean....
> ...


That's the one mate and come to think of it I have never seen home brand kits in there either.
I'm only on the phone so can't see what sort of alc% you will come out with but like rocker said its hopped malt extract and if a single can is brewed on its own will come out with some 2.5-3% say alc and with 2 I'd say you would have standard strength stuff.
The yeast will be fine they will eat it up.
What was your OG?


----------



## Rocker1986 (2/2/16)

I did the SMOTY Ale toucan recipe off the Coopers site a few years back, from memory it turned out about 5.4% in the bottle.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (3/2/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> "HELP.... I have made - waiting for wort too cool...
> 
> Was reading recipes where some people use dextrose (500 g) or 1 KG sugar or various ammounts
> and another youtube video where he used two cans of coopers real ale, nothing else but some hops and looked really good..."
> ...


----------



## trustyrusty (3/2/16)

Hi - I could not help myself and added BE2 - the wort does taste OK..Rich flavour... but is over 1055 SG...

I think I might have to dilute a little - adding water to reduce alcohol will help? I only made to 21 l to make room for Krausen.... I could probably go to 26l but don't want to thin out - that will defeat the purpose...

Two cans of goop without any additions will make a reasonable beer?

cheers


----------



## Yob (3/2/16)

will make beer, certainly..

2 cans of Stout make a decent beer if that's any help?


----------



## isaacbeers (7/2/16)

I've bought the homebrand kits a few times when they're on sale.
Cheaper than buying LDM! You can get 1.7kg of hopped malt extract for 10 or less!
I've made a couple of Coopers Pale + Homebrand Draught/Lager toucans (with extra hops), and thought they came out pretty good.

Also, if you inspect the packaging I am 90% certain the homebrand line is currently manufactured by coopers. Not saying the homebrand product is the same quality as the Coopers stuff..


----------



## trustyrusty (8/2/16)

Thanks @issacsbeer....

So you just used the homebrand can as extra malt / sugar..... You did use any other sugar / LDME?


Do you use the whole extra can?


I used the same recipe as you but add BE2 (probably should not have) but brewing at the mo....(had a lot of bubbles 

cheers


----------



## Siborg (8/2/16)

What is your actual SG? 1.055 isn't going to be massively over the top. 1.060 may be getting on the stronger side. Remember, your final alcoholic content will depend on how much of that starting sugar is eaten by the yeasties. If you're concerned, add 1-2 litres AT MOST of water to bring your SG down a few points, but 1.048 to 1.058 is a pretty decent range for a full strength beer depending on the yeast quality - most should get you down to around 1.008 - 1.014


----------



## isaacbeers (8/2/16)

"So you just used the homebrand can as extra malt / sugar..."
Exactly what I used it for.
Although because it's another kit (hopped extract) can you can expect the bitterness of your recipe to double.
Trick is to use Draught/Lager etc. as they aren't particularly bitter.
At 23 Litres you don't NEED to add any more than the two whole cans.
It will make a bitter, malty, ~5% beer.
Better than one Kit+1kg white sugar IMO.


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/2/16)

Anything is better than one kit plus a kg of white sugar. (Insert vomit icon here)


----------

